# Ipf



## MichaelF (May 24, 2011)

Hello there!

While configuring my ipf firewall on FreeBSD 8.2 I've been stumped by the following problem:
after adding this line to my /etc/ipf.rules file


```
block out log first quick on dc0 all
```

(or ANY rule starting with block OUT)

ipf refuses any INBOUND connection on dc0, although *ipfstat -ih* doesn't display any rule mathes.

I'm trying to follow the configuration explained here:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/firewalls-ipf.html

It says:


> ```
> # Block and log only the first occurrence of everything
> # else that's trying to get out.
> # This rule implements the default block
> ...



...but why does any rule with "block OUT" lead to refusing INBOUND packets?

Thank you in advance,
Michael


----------



## SirDice (May 24, 2011)

MichaelF said:
			
		

> ...but why does any rule with "block OUT" lead to refusing INBOUND packets?


Because the block also blocks any SYN/ACKs being sent back.


----------



## MichaelF (May 24, 2011)

Thank you very much!

Michael


----------

